# Just got a Smart BBQ digital remote thermo.



## kookie (Jan 12, 2008)

I just for a deal on a remote digital thermometer. The brand name is "Smart BBQ" , it's sold at Target. It is their brand. It is only a single probe. It was marked down to $17.99.  It's features include: programmable, built-in timer, stainless steel probe, 5 meat selections, 5 taste settings, built-in LED flashlight, audiable alarm, 100ft range belt clip for reciever. It's made be JLR Gear. I am hoping that it will be a good unit. The price wasn't to bad. I looked at non remote units for more then this unit.

I just wanted to let everyone know if your looking for a remote unit. Check this one out at Target.

Kookie


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 12, 2008)

NOt bad. I got a digital Taylor from them that they had put in the wrong place for the wrong price. It was supposed to be $22 and I got it for $12.


----------



## kookie (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah I got a deal like that too tonight also. I was at a local sporting goods store looking for a slim jim nozzle for my jerky cannon, of course they were out , but I was checking out the other nozzles they had and they had two of the double flat jerky nozzles and they had one priced 11.99 and one priced 8.99. The 8.99 one is also cheaper then Lem sells it for. So I got the one for 8.99. But I still have to get the slim jim one.

Kookie


----------



## coldjava (Jan 12, 2008)

I have the same unit. I'm very pleased with it. So far its has worked very well. Can't beat the price. I'm tempted to buy a 2nd one.


----------



## kookie (Jan 12, 2008)

ColdJava:  "I have the same unit. I'm very pleased with it. So far its has worked very well. Can't beat the price. I'm tempted to buy a 2nd one."

Yeah I was thinking about that too. But I wasn't sure if they would both work at the same time or not. I thought that they might interfer with each other. So if you get another one let me know if you get any interferance. It would be nice to use one in the meat and one for smoker temps. But what the heck it looks like a nice unit. Hopefully it will last along time.

Kookie


----------



## coldjava (Jan 12, 2008)

Good point, Hadn't thought of that. If it does then it will make a good back up.


----------



## bob1961 (Aug 19, 2010)

i have the same thermo and works great....has any body tried using two of these thermo's yet side by side to see if they interfer with each others signal....i know this is/was an old thread but it would be nice to know before i bought a seacond one 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ....i'll look for other threads on this thermo as well, i couldn't find the companys website to find a number to call them and ask some body there........bob

....


----------



## rumblebee1967 (Aug 19, 2010)

not that particular unit but I have used two of another brand and I believe you pair the receivers with the transmitter.  Mine work fine.


----------



## bob1961 (Aug 19, 2010)

huh ? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ....do you mean you used two probes with one receiver....this unit only has one plug port on the transmitter for the probe plug....you have me confused with your reply, cause no where in my booklet on the smart BBQ thermo does it say you can use or not use two together......bob

....


----------



## xsists (Aug 19, 2010)

Each transmitter has its own receiver.  They are paired from the factory to only work with that receiver so what he's saying is there should be no problem using two side by side.


----------



## bob1961 (Aug 19, 2010)

thx, that's what my thought was also....but ya never know now a days 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ...........bob

....


----------



## marty catka (Aug 19, 2010)

I bought a JLR Gear remote therm at Kohl's  back in April and it never did work.  Could not get the base unit to synch with the remote therm.  Sent them an e-mail, they responded with a request for a picture of the unit which I supplied.  I have never heard back from them despite repeated e-mails.  Good thing I only paid $10 after a Kohl's discount.  The thing isn't even heavy enough to use as a door stop.


----------



## bob1961 (Aug 19, 2010)

Marty Catka said:


> I bought a JLR Gear remote therm at Kohl's  back in April and it never did work.  Could not get the base unit to synch with the remote therm.  Sent them an e-mail, they responded with a request for a picture of the unit which I supplied.  I have never heard back from them despite repeated e-mails.  Good thing I only paid $10 after a Kohl's discount.  The thing isn't even heavy enough to use as a door stop.


i couldn't find any contact info on JLR gear, are they gone out of business....all i found was jlrgear.com on the package that brought me nowhere, dead web link...........bob

....


----------



## bob1961 (Aug 19, 2010)

bingo i found there address info, there web page is being worked on as of now....here is a link to there address i found with a phone number to customer service....

http://www.merchantcircle.com/business/Jlr.Gear.510-777-9894

incase the info didn't show up, here is there addy and phone number....

[h1]JLR gear[/h1]
[h2]1451 Doolittle Dr
San Leandro, CA 94577
510-777-9894[/h2]
i talked to customer service and they are all on the same frequ so they will not work next to each other at the same time..........bob

....


----------

